
Why people don't like design patterns? - mtkocak
There are many articles over the internet puzzling me over and over. MVC is evil, ORM is evil, getters and setters are evil. Accessors are evil.<p>I find GoF quite useful and enlightening book. But I am completely puzzled about OOP after reading this article:<p>www.yegor256.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;05&#x2F;printers-instead-of-getters.html<p>What do you think?
======
brudgers
Clickable: [http://www.yegor256.com/2016/04/05/printers-instead-of-
gette...](http://www.yegor256.com/2016/04/05/printers-instead-of-getters.html)

I think it's an interesting article. It describes a kludge for handling data
that could probably be handled more elegantly. So I guess I could be accused
of thinking that Java is evil, but I don't. I just think that some tools work
better for some jobs and sometimes the tools are ruste and old and sometimes
the tools are shiny new.

Good luck.

